# Gibt es schöne Sattelklemmen für Stahlrahmen ?



## Spaltinho (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich finde irgendwie keine schöne Sattelklemme für meinen Stahlrahmen in 30,6mm. Die einzigen Hersteller scheinen Salsa und KCNC zu sein. Salsa ist mir für mein Projekt allerdings nicht nur optisch zu klobig. KCNC hat lasert mir entschieden zuviele Logos auf ihre Produkte.

Gibt es Alternativen ?
Welche Klemmen verwendet ihr an euren Stahlrahmen bei Sattelstützenmaß 27,2 mm ?

Gruß,
Malte


----------



## Steps85 (9. Januar 2011)

KCNC neu eloxieren lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (9. Januar 2011)

Hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Hab gerade beim beim Nachsehen bemerkt, dass die KCNC ohnehin eine Rennradklemme ist und somit auch wegfällt.

http://www.kcnc.com.tw/Web/NewWeb/rdpost3.htm

Gibt es tatsächlich nur die Salsas ?

Oder könnte ich auch eine 31,8mm nehmen ?

Eher nicht, oder ?

Gruß


----------



## msony (9. Januar 2011)

Hope


----------



## Steps85 (9. Januar 2011)

Bin ich aber auch problemlos am MTB gefahren


----------



## eddy 1 (9. Januar 2011)

ich fahre die kcnc auch schon seit 2jahren am mtb ohne probleme

es gibt halt nicht mehr viele rahmen mit 30-31mm rohrdurchmesser
die meisten mit dem maß sind halt renner


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. Januar 2011)

Hope hätt ich auch vorgeschlagen oder http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=36479


----------



## Spaltinho (9. Januar 2011)

Danke für eure Hinweise ! 
Also wäre die KCNC auch möglich.
Die Hope und die Thomson gefallen mir nicht so recht.

Hmm, ich such mal weiter. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch etwas Exotisches oder eine aus vergangenen Tagen, als es fast nur Stahlräder gab.


----------



## eddy 1 (9. Januar 2011)

die kcnc ist gut ,
schön gemacht,leicht und preiswert

so gut ich hope auch finde, aber aluschraube -neee


----------



## RAUMFAHRER7012 (9. Januar 2011)

hallo,
welches Maß brauchst Du denn nun?30.6mm scheinen mir bei einem Stahlrahmen mit 27.2mm Sattelstütze etwas ungewöhnlich_.28.6mm/_31.8mm/34.9mm sind gängige Maße...
z.Bsp : http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-wcr-sattelrohrschelle-mi
Den hässlichen Schriftzug kann man runterpolieren.
Bei 31.8mm werfe ich mal diese hier in die Runde:
http://kocmo.de/de/products/?visit=3&cat=2&scat=0&id=100061
wohl wissend ,daß der Preis etwas heftig ist...


----------



## Catsoft (9. Januar 2011)

Meine Stahlrahmen haben alle 30.0mm. 30,6 ist ungewöhnlich  Ich hab eine billige von CRC und eine von Straitline. Die Hope finde ich mit der Aluschraube auch zu klobig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (9. Januar 2011)

@ raumfahrer 
Meine Lehre zeigt mir ca. 30,5 an. Was bei Stahlrahmen auch üblich ist, soweit ich weiß. Der Innenrohrdurchmesser beträgt 27,2mm. Dazu kommt zweimal die Rohrstärke zzgl. Lack ( in meinem Fall rund 1,6mm).

Addiert komme ich also auf 30,4mm. Die von dir genannten Standardmaße sind davon recht weit entfernt und beziehen sich eher auf Alurahmen, denke ich.


----------



## RAUMFAHRER7012 (9. Januar 2011)

Es geht bei den von mir genannten Maßen auch mit um die Umwerfermontage.Das Sattelrohr ist im allg. außen durchgängig.28.6mm&31.8mm sind die Schellendurchmesser beim Umwerfer.Stahl braucht nun mal keine großen Wandstärken...
(Beim Breezer Lightning1995 ist die Sattelstütze 27.2mm ;Umwerfermaß ist 28.6mm.Sattelrohrklemme braucht der keine,hat die Klemmung angelötet;ganz dünner Stahlrahmen...)
Ok,34.9mm ist tatsächlich bei Alu häufig...
Schade,konnte nicht helfen...
(Rock Lobster  =paul sadov)


----------



## Spaltinho (9. Januar 2011)

Ich danke trotzdem !
Im Umwerferbereich hat der Rahmen übrigens etwas weniger als 29mm. Da kommt das mit deiner Theorie hin, dass es sich um ein Standardmaß handelt.


----------



## eddy 1 (9. Januar 2011)

30.6 stahl 27.2




ich hab auch noch zwei alu rahmen mit 27.2 stütze und 30,7
 beim umwerfer aber 31,8 gibt fast alles


----------



## cone-A (10. Januar 2011)

Tune Würger? Gibt es in 30,0, das müßte auch bei 30,5 hinhauen.

Schön schlank ist sie ja.

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Spaltinho (10. Januar 2011)

Definitiv. Ist meiner Ansicht nach auch mit die schönste Klemme. 
Und du glaubst das passt ? Das wäre natürlich super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cone-A (10. Januar 2011)

Bin jetzt kein Techniker und außerdem sind meine Augen trübe und meine Beine müde. 

Aber ich würde sagen, daß man einen halben Millimeter gut wegbe*******n kann. Bei Übermaß hätte ich eher Bedenken, ob es dann noch gut klemmt.

Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden, der sich damit auskennt...

Gruß cone-A


----------



## blutbuche (10. Januar 2011)

.....salsa find ich auch  extrem schön von der form her . und in vielen farben zu bekommen . sogar im rast look ....


----------



## Spaltinho (10. Januar 2011)

Ich habe die Salsaklemme auch an einem Rad und finde sie auch durchaus schön. Aber sie ist eben einfach ziemlich schwer und hat im Klemmbereich ein bißchen zuviel Fleisch.
Deshalb such ich eben eine Alternative.


----------



## eddy 1 (10. Januar 2011)

ui das ist schön

da würde ich eine 0815 schraubklemme nehmen und die selber polieren
oder surly edelstahl

oder möchtest du einen schnellspanner


----------



## DaBoom (10. Januar 2011)

die Thomson muss man in natura sehen, da sie auf den Bildern immer recht unförmig aussieht

Ist ein klasse Teil


----------



## Spaltinho (10. Januar 2011)

Danke, Eddy,
also am grauen Lobster bleibt die Salsaklemme dran. Ich hab jetzt noch einen neuen, roten Lobster bekommen. Den möchte ich etwas leichter aufbauen. Deshalb meine Fragestellung. Hierbei will ich auch nur schwarze Komponenten verbauen. Wie es ausschaut wirds wohl ein schwarzer Würger werden.

Gruß,
Malte


----------

